# High protein food and staining around the mouth



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, it might be a silly question but I would like to know if there is a relationship between feeding a high proteing diet (over 40% in my case) and staining around the mouth.
Maxi is on Go Natural grain free formula and I've noticed some horrible staining around his mouth, it's like a rusty face and according to a post I read here before I wonder if the problem might be caused by the high amount of protein in the food. He has almost no tear staining around the eyes, the thing is mostly around the mouth and it has completely spoiled his beard 
I don't want to add any antibiotics to his food because he's not a year old yet (8 months in 3 days) but I will really apprecciate any advice regarding other methods to clean his beard and face.
Do you think a change in diet will help, and in this case, which food is good to help his face get cleaned without causing tear staining for chemical aditives.
I'm planning on going to Petcetera tomorrow so any help will be really welcomed.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Hi, it might be a silly question but I would like to know if there is a relationship between feeding a high proteing diet (over 40% in my case) and staining around the mouth.
> Maxi is on Go Natural grain free formula and I've noticed some horrible staining around his mouth, it's like a rusty face and according to a post I read here before I wonder if the problem might be caused by the high amount of protein in the food. He has almost no tear staining around the eyes, the thing is mostly around the mouth and it has completely spoiled his beard
> I don't want to add any antibiotics to his food because he's not a year old yet (8 months in 3 days) but I will really apprecciate any advice regarding other methods to clean his beard and face.
> Do you think a change in diet will help, and in this case, which food is good to help his face get cleaned without causing tear staining for chemical aditives.
> I'm planning on going to Petcetera tomorrow so any help will be really welcomed.[/B]


I don't think a high protein food would have any affect on his beard only. If it was the content in the food it would probably cause tear staining too. Maybe you can try tying up his moustache before he eats so it doesn't go into the food and get dirty. Do you also feed him wet food, or just dry? Do you use any type of gravy with the dry food? Wet food and gravy tend to be messier.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

No, only the dry food and not in a bowl but directly from my hand to his mouth, he's so spoiled!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think it's the protien because mine are on a large amount of protien (raw) check to see if it has coloring (red, yellow) or beet pulp.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I don't think it's the protien because mine are on a large amount of protien (raw) check to see if it has coloring (red, yellow) or beet pulp.[/B]


If I remember correctly Go Natural grain free does not have any colorings or beet pulp because I was considering feeding it to Eros.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

*I don't think it's the protien because mine are on a large amount of protien (raw) check to see if it has coloring (red, yellow) or beet pulp.*
Here is an interesting article on food by a nutritonalist. http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/beet_pulp_myth.htm


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

Tina, thank you for the information.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

High protein wouldn't cause staining. I looked at the ingredients and the only thing I could figure out is that maybe it's some of the ingredients they use, like tomatoes, blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, blackberries, that might be causing the staining.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't believe it is the high protein either. I feed high protein and do not have this problem. It probably has more to do with the length of the beard and we are talking about white hair here which shows every stain. I would wash face after every meal if possible.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It could be the beard gets very wet when he drinks causing
the perfect atmosphere for bacteria and red yeast to form.
You can try using diluted white vinegar on the affected areas
once or twice a day to help change the ph and kill off the 
yeast. You can use baking soda to help dry it if you like.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, I din't know about the baking soda to change the beard ph, I will start it today. I wash and dry this guy face everynight, and I this is a recent problem, that's what really upsets me. I've noticed that he still has three of the baby canines in his mouth, one of them is already loose and he keeps licking around his mouth, so it's impossible to keep the area dry all the time, he even licks the corn starch :shocked: Do you think it'll get back to normal after teething, is there anything I would be able to get his face white again???


----------

